# Jan Jakob van Oosterzee



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2006)

Jan Jakob van Oosterzee was a Dutch minister who lived from 1817 to 1882. I gather that he wrote, among other things, a commentary on Philemon. Did he write a commentary on Genesis, too, or on other books of the Bible? Does anyone know where he stands on the spectrum of orthodoxy?


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Jan Jakob van Oosterzee was a Dutch minister who lived from 1817 to 1882. I gather that he wrote, among other things, a commentary on Philemon. Did he write a commentary on Genesis, too, or on other books of the Bible? Does anyone know where he stands on the spectrum of orthodoxy?



Last week i got his commentary (2 vol.) on the heidelberg Catechism, and iam looking foreward rto read it, it must be good


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Ah, that sounds intriguing. Is that in Dutch? available in English? I would be interested to hear your thoughts on this work.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear Andrew check this out:

VAN OOSTERZEE, J.J. ; TRANS. BY JOHN WATSON WATSON AND MAURICE J. EVANS Christian Dogmatics (2 vols.)
Scribner, Armstrong & Co., 1874. 818 pp. Type of binding: hc Details: Rubbed covers, slightly shaken, marginalia. 
USD 27.00
Offered by: Windows Booksellers - Book number: 186057


http://www.antiqbook.com/boox/win/186057.shtml


VAN OOSTERZEE, J.J. The Theology of the New Testament. A Handbook for Bible Students.
Trans by Maurice Evans. New York Dodd, Mead & Co, 1871. 1st Eng of 1st Dutch, 1867. Size [xii, 446, vi, footnotes, indices] (A discussion of the Old Testament background, the theology of Christ, & the theology of the apostles.) Light brown cloth with gold lettering on spine, corners slightly worn, spine ends worn & chipped up to 1/4 inch, owner bookplate & synod library stamp on front pastedown, Good 
USD 18.00

http://www.antiqbook.com/boox/hff/003446-chrtheo.shtml

[Edited on 1-19-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks so much for these tips, Ralph!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

_The Theology of the New Testament_

_Christian Dogmatics_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

He was born on April 1, 1817 and died on July 29, 1882.


----------

